# chipper- not a rat but in the rodent family



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

shes not a rat but shes a cute little rodent. shes a wild vole who my dad rescued from a cat on our front porch 3 months ago. we took her in and cared for her till her puncture wounds healed. lucky none were life threatening. she is a friedlly and loves taking carrots from your hand. she will never be tame enough to hold but she will allo you to touch her back


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm glad shes gotten better. well done ! ;D


----------



## skwidrama3000 (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you gonna release it?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i tried to let her go 3 times now and she just sits and stares at me. i even tried leaving her cage door open overnight outside and she was there the next morning and day after that. she would only come over to the door to grab her daily carrot and then she would go back to her running wheel and cave. im not sure why she wont leave but i think she is perfectly spoiled and happy. shes a little queen and i think she loves it


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

How old was she when you found her? She obviously sees her cage as home now, which is adorable. Would she like a friend? or are Voles solitary creatures?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

shes an adult. im not sure how old. when my dad and i found her she was chubby and laying on her side in a small puddle of blood. im glad she made it. she seemed ok when my mice would escape and end up in her cage. ive been wanting to get a female teddy bear hampster for her as a friend but my dad says no more pets at his place. she seems happy though. she peeks out of her cave when you call her name. idk i think shes just happy she wont have to worry about food, predators or a place to live anymore. she has it all handed to her


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

The power of the wheel! I've seen this happen many times she's happy where she is but later on her need to mate might drive her outside but she may come back for the security and comfort.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If she does need a friend, don't get Teddy/Syrian Hamster.
They are solitary animals, and the hamster would be aggressive. Another Vole or animal that naturally can get along with it would be best.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

ok it didnt seem to be bothered by my mice but id rather not put those with it since they are smaller than her but idk. it is harder to get a volesince they are mainly wild and i could just catch a healthy wild one and put it with her,. it owuld be cruel. i will keep looking hard and doing research


----------

